# Studio scale Hawk model build



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay, I'm back at it. 
Bought the kit from James Small kits, http://www.smallartworks.ca/, and it's about 31 inches when compete. 
I've been following a thread on the space1999 http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/, and I got the itch to build this from a thread there. http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5206
When I got the box containing the model, I was overwhelmed. It's huge! And beautiful! There are a lot of small pieces, and most of them do require a lot of trimming of flashing. The lack of any instructions will make this a bit more interesting, but not too hard. There are lots of pics on the forum site, and there is always David Sisson's site. http://homepages.tesco.net/d.sisson/index.htm He has a section devoted to the original Hawk model, and lots of pics there as well.
I have posted a few images of the clean up work I've been doing, and some of the flash removal.
I'll be following the filming version for colours, as the windows will be black, with the white surrounds. 
That's it for now,
Robert-el


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Certainly keep the progress reported.

Should any parts need replacing along the way, for some reason or you just would rather an original part here or there, just say the word. I can help you with which kit you would need to replace anything on this build.

Rob.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out where one part supplied in the model kit goes, however, everything else is good. There is one part missing, and that is the small diameter piping, going parallel with the main trusses, along the top of the hull. They seem very small diameter, and could be wires, or some small piping.
I have also finished removing all the flashing from the main trusses. Quite a bit of work there. Had to carve out all the flashing, remove excess material from the bottoms, sides and interiors, and repair the main truss after a bubble in the material caused it to fall apart after the rest of the work. 
I'm going to be buying some brass tubing for the side engines, and the rear engine bell, to give added structural strength.
If anyone can identify the parts circled in red, in the last image, that would be great!
Robert-el


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

No help with that piece? I've looked at the photos and can't see it anywhere.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Robert-el,

Could you take some better pictures if those?

Rob.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Robert,

If it's possible, I would still like to see some better pictures of those pieces if you don't mind please sir so that I can be sure they are what I think they are........

BUT.....

They should be AIRFIX 1:600 Bismarck OR Tirpitz turrets. They are turrets from either of those kits, numbers 94 through 101.

The AIRFIX 1:600 Bismarck and Tirpitz kits are identical right down to the kit part numbers and as usual, the older the kit, the better because the newer the kit, the worse the parts get for 'crispness'.

Either of these kits will provide MANY parts for this particular HAWK.

Those four pieces go around the AIRFIX Saturn rocket halves just forward of the AIRFIX Lunar Module "Y" shaped legs that span the gap between the rear engine 'ball' and the Saturn halves. They will be mounted at the end of those "Y"'s to cover the ends. You can see them fairly clearly (one at least) in the David Sisson photo of the rear top of the model just behind the solar panel.

Rob.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Eagle-1 said:


> Robert,
> 
> If it's possible, I would still like to see some better pictures of those pieces if you don't mind please sir so that I can be sure they are what I think they are........
> 
> ...


By jove, you've sharp eyes!
I think you're right! 
Thanks! 
Robert-el


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

That could be a reason, Robert, Yes.....

More likely though, I've got the whole thing mapped out already.

:thumbsup:

Ask away bud!

Rob.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm now finished attaching the brass tubing that holds the secondary engines on the sides, using k&s engineering brass tube, size 1/4 x 0.14 (stock 131), with size 7/32 x 0.14 (stock 130). One size fits into the other, and they allow the engine nacelles to attach to the main fuselage. I ran the larger size into the main body, and the smaller size in the nacelles. 
I have also painted the nacelles with a first coat, and I'm thinking, I should have painted a first coat of black, to give the final ship a less translucent look.
I'm going to try that on the main body, which I'm now adding the main truss to.
More later,
Robert-el


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, I'm sick. I've been sick with a stoopid cold for two months!!!
However, that didn't stop me from realizing I'd made a big mistake by using testors enamel spray paint. 
NEVER AGAIN.
Anyway, I'm in the painful process of de-painting the model. 
This should take the rest of the year!
Too horrible to post images.
The horror, the horror.............
Robert-el


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Rob....

Whatever you do, don't use TESTOR's enamel on this build.



Getting it back to the start is easy. Go to Walmart and pick up a gallon of Castrol Super Clean in the purple jug in the automotive section.

It'll be back to bare resin in about an hour.

Rob.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Eagle-1 said:


> Rob....
> 
> Whatever you do, don't use TESTOR's enamel on this build.
> 
> ...


You rock.
Should have asked the many and more experienced modellers here for advice, before I started Spraying the beastie.
Thanks,
Robert-el


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Robert-el said:


> ....Should have asked the many and more experienced modellers here for advice, .....


Yes, you shoulda, but I beat all them to the reply button!

If you have Walmart's available anywhere around up there, that Super Clean will remove that paint in NO time at all, won't hurt the resin and is even biodegradable.

It's a degreaser according to the label if you go looking for it. At least that's what it says on the label, so I assume that's what it's suppose to be used for. I can't actually vouch how good it is for that because all I've ever used it for is paint removal. I left a $200.00 Vintage 1:25 Tamiya British Chieftain tank soaking in the stuff for three days (I forgot about it......!) and it didn't hurt it one bit! Wasn't a speck of paint left on it though!

Rob.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Eagle-1 said:


> Yes, you shoulda, but I beat all them to the reply button!
> 
> If you have Walmart's available anywhere around up there, that Super Clean will remove that paint in NO time at all, won't hurt the resin and is even biodegradable.
> 
> ...


Nice!
I try to avoid Walmart:devil: at all costs, so I'll try another place first.
Anybody up for some advice on what kind of paints I should use? I was thinking of trying acrylics instead. Dig out the old airbrush, and go for it.
I haven't been able to find an actual spray primer can in a hobby store at all. 
Robert-el


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Tamiya spray paints rock!

Worth.
Every.
Single.
Penny.

Gene


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love that little ship. Been hoping AMT would reissue it for 30 years. 
I have Alfred Wong's 1/48 one:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/1999hawkssm1.html


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

John P said:


> I love that little ship. Been hoping AMT would reissue it for 30 years.
> I have Alfred Wong's 1/48 one:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/1999hawkssm1.html


Nice page! I actually have an old, built Hawk, from 30 years ago. I'll have to dig it out, and redo it!
Robert-el


----------



## jrice73 (Feb 27, 2005)

Awesome build. Keep at it.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm Baaaack.
Finally, some progress on the hawk build. After my last misadventure, I had to ask for advice on how to take off the testors paint, and the response was degreaser.
I used a combination of degreaser and acetone (gasp!!!).
It finally took off the previous coat of paint, and I started again. I used a grey primer from Tamiya, and a flat coat of white.

I had to refill the model putty when I used the acetone, it really took that stuff off! I have been slowly priming the parts, and painting, using a combination of airbrush and spray cans. Expensive stuff these days. I just finished masking the port side of the hawk, and detailed some of the panels.

There are a LOT of small detail pieces for the ship, that are waiting for paint, and the decals HAVE been ordered from JBOT. I emailed him, and he did respond, suggesting he had a single decal sheet ready for shipment. I sent the payment and I am just waiting for the mail.

Robert-el


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, after much ado, I finally got the decals from Jbot. Unfortunately, they were the wrong decals, so I thought, hey, I think I've got something on my hard drive that looks like these decals. I check, and lo and behold, I have the digital file of his decals. I don't know how I got them. After informing him, I paid him, and used the file on my computer, and printed them out on some decal sheets. After printing them, I used a decal bond spray. It seems to work, however, there is always some bleed, no matter how well you seem to spray, or how long you wait, after spraying.
I readjusted the brass tubes holding the outboard engines, several times, in accordance with Roberts Rule #1. Never do anything once, when you can do it three times. 
I finally got tired of the aluminum spray paint the local hobby shop insisted I use, and sent away for the Alcot Lacquer, polished aluminum. 
Much better. Must use a gloss black paint under the final lacquer, and it just keeps looking better as you spray.
Several of the parts, at first, seemed to fit correctly, then, after assembling everything else, they would look off, so, again, do it again. Specifically, the weapons pods were at different angles. 
The central support spine was also a bugger, after removing all the sprue, there wasn't a lot left of it in some spots, and keeping the various parts exactly the right length was beyond my meager abilities.
Upon final inspection, the spine is not completely straight. Pretty good, but not perfect. The central spine also has some smaller diameter rods running the length, not included in the kit. I managed to get some small rods from the HS and put them on the model after everything else. They are extremely fragile.
I applied the decals, then masked off the windows, and all boosters, and sprayed some dullcoat over top. The interior of the windows also required some additional styrene strips (not included) to be cut into the outer frame, to give the requisite framing look.
Here is a shot of the finished product. 
All in all, a beautiful ship, fantastically rendered by James Small, and it is the definitive Hawk as far as I am concerned.
Thanks for everyone's input, it was extremely welcome.
Robert-el.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Amazing! Those photos are beautiful. Any chance for some closeups?


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

(I always admired the rigging on these models)


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

After I have setup my studio, I will be taking some in-situ shots of the ship.
Thanks,
Robert-el


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is one really nice looking Hawk!


----------



## jockdeboer (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! I forgot all about that kit. Now I have to put it on the list again...


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

I am now working on a stand, suitable for the magnificent and large Hawk.
I think of this as a maintenance stand for technicians to work on the ship in the maintenance bays. 
Anyways, the stand is basically made of mdf for the crane/stand, and the base is simple laminated pine. There are a few famous model pieces on the stand for detail. Not quite finished yet, no paint yet.
Here is a link to my deviantart page with the large format images. My hobbytalk attachments are full.
http://robby-robert.deviantart.com/gallery/#hawk-model

Robert-el


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!! Great paint job!


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Excellent!! Great paint job!


Thanks. The painting was a real Re-learning experience for me. Haven't painted a model in years. Finally, I think I got it.
I have just posted some more shots of the ship on the stand, still unpainted, on my deviantart page.
I will get around to taking some better shots, once I have put up my studio.
Robert-el


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Robert-el said:


> Thanks. The painting was a real Re-learning experience for me. Haven't painted a model in years. Finally, I think I got it.
> I have just posted some more shots of the ship on the stand, still unpainted, on my deviantart page.
> I will get around to taking some better shots, once I have put up my studio.
> Robert-el


Ha! "Re-learning" is the way to put it on 'most everything I do. The relearning curve is steeper than the learning curve for me

You really did it up right. :thumbsup:

As a side comment: The only thing I don't like about the design itself is a lack of landing gear though I suppose some could be "invented" for it.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Ha! "Re-learning" is the way to put it on 'most everything I do. The relearning curve is steeper than the learning curve for me
> 
> You really did it up right. :thumbsup:
> 
> As a side comment: The only thing I don't like about the design itself is a lack of landing gear though I suppose some could be "invented" for it.


I like the idea of a ship so designed for sneak attacks, that it would never land, only be captured on a slip, or some arm that would cradle it in space. The Eagle was the workhorse, and this is the racehorse. It don't need no steenkin' feet.
Another image of the new stand. Still needs a lot of cleanup, and sanding. Just primed right now.
http://www.deviantart.com/download/177854444/hawk_stand_16_by_robby_robert-d2xw1d8.jpg
Robert-el


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

sweet.

i adored the first season and always thought the ships were extremely cool.

thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

drmcoy said:


> sweet.
> 
> i adored the first season and always thought the ships were extremely cool.
> 
> thanks for posting pics.


Thanks, and you're welcome.
First season, great ships, kind of a lost idea for the theme. I was truly disappointed when the second season came out, so much so, I even hated the music. Oh well. 
Robert-el


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

*The final shot*

I have finally taken a somewhat decent shot of this model, and stuck her into her proper environment. As noted in the website, I still haven't setup my photo studio yet, but I cobbled some lights into service, and put this together tonight.
Thanks all the advice,
Robert-el

http://robby-robert.deviantart.com/art/Hawk-1-185982504


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Beautiful work,Robby.


----------

